# B12 sentra coupe Part



## sunnycoupe 1 (Jan 23, 2006)

Hy at all!
I search a Part for a Nissan sentra Coupe but i dont know the English name of the Part.
Can anyone help me to find this Part or give me some Adress how i can get it?
Thanks Jan

Pics from the part are here:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=115681


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

A typical name for that is a "razorback". I don't think that is the actual name of it, but that is what most guys call those on GM F-bodies.


----------



## sunnycoupe 1 (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok thank you but where can i get this Razorback for my sentra?

Im searching for a shortshifter for my sentra too.
Any Adress for me? 

Thanks Jan


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

sunnycoupe 1 said:


> Ok thank you but where can i get this Razorback for my sentra?
> 
> Im searching for a shortshifter for my sentra too.
> Any Adress for me?
> ...


this would be a good start. there closer to you than us. 
[email protected] ask or att. jimmy. hope this helps.

chip


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Hallo Jan
Wie gehts?
Hast du das Razorback gefunden?
Ich finde es interessant ein Deutscher Sentra hier zu haben :thumbup:


----------



## sunnycoupe 1 (Jan 23, 2006)

@Red Coupe
Thank You! I ask it in a E-Mail for the part.

@velardejose
Endlich jemand der Deutsch kann kannst du mir irgendwie helfen in der Sache?
Wie hast du so gut deutsch gelernt?
In deutschland heißt das sentra Coupe übrigens Nissan sunny coupe B12.
Grüße Jan


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Could ya please speak english for all of us :cheers:


----------



## lightshark (Jan 27, 2006)

Deutsche in Amiland, bzw. Peru,is ja geil.
Jan ich bin Stolz auf Dich, Du kannst ja englisch.

Translation for our english speaking friends ;-)

German guys in this Forum, and Peru, how cool.
Jan (Name of sunnycoupe1, we´re in the same club) i´m proud, you´re able speaking english too... ( because he came from easterngermany, where kids normaly learned russia)


----------



## sunnycoupe 1 (Jan 23, 2006)

@SuperSentra4203
Sorry, in future i´ll post english, of course.

Hello Lightshark (in German "Diäthai") :thumbup:


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Thanks, it's nice to know whats going on


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> Thanks, it's nice to know whats going on


you felling left out side on this.... my german is rough at best. high scool(10yrs ago....)


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Yeah, I don't know a single german word.  Kinda ironic since my complete ancestory is german


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

And the name for the part is a LOUVER... Pronounced LOOVER. Like in louvered doors that are normally found on closets.

And Yeah...... Most of my ancestry is German also. Cant speak a Damn word though. Tis cool to know that NissanForums is WORLDWIDE!


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Yes, let the B12 love be spread throughout the land :banana:


----------



## lightshark (Jan 27, 2006)

Yes, cool. Is there a pure B-12 Club in USA ?
Last year I´ve founded the first (and still only) one in Germany.

The Homepage is under construction since last week, Pic shows B12 of my bride, it´s nothing unusual, but it´s nothing changed since delivered 1989.
(Ok, sport springs with red Konis, but wasn´t when pic made)

http://www.b12-club.de


----------



## sunnycoupe 1 (Jan 23, 2006)

Thank you nastynissan!!!
But where can i becom this Louver?


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Hey, that's my coup in the pic. 
As best as I can figure, that louver came as a custom dealer option. Meaning it is a one of a kind. Much like the chromed aluminum alloys that came on my kids M30 convertable. We were able to trace them down as a custom dealer option. Back in the 80's louvers were iether the shiz or poeple hated them and immediatly took them off. I find it kinda retro yet still very functional. It keeps the direct sun off the interior. Provides a layer of privacy and keeps frost and fog from forming on the glass on cold days. Without it, IMO, the car looks too consevative. It's tough trying to look cool in a Sentra.  
This summer, if it ever stops raining, I plan to replace all the rivets and reshape the skeleton so that it fits tight again.


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

Popkorn said:


> It's tough trying to look cool in a Sentra.


x1000000000

very true


----------



## sunnycoupe 1 (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh great!
Hy popkorn you are the man that i searching for for.  
Do you have a Part Number from this Louver or any idea where i can bekom this? 
Maybe from a Nissan trader in USA or GB?

Thanks Jan


----------



## lightshark (Jan 27, 2006)

Cool, the translations by software are just too funny....

There´s no chance to become a louver, perhaps in next life. ROFL

He wanted to express; get a louver ...


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

sunnycoupe 1 said:


> Oh great!
> Hy popkorn you are the man that i searching for for.
> Do you have a Part Number from this Louver or any idea where i can bekom this?
> Maybe from a Nissan trader in USA or GB?
> ...


I have searched all over for a part number. The dealer says it is not a Nissan part. Best bet would be to have one made. I have never seen another one. 
The GTi coupes come with a really cool factory fin on the back. We never got them here in the states.


----------



## sunnycoupe 1 (Jan 23, 2006)

lightshark said:


> Cool, the translations by software are just too funny....
> 
> There´s no chance to become a louver, perhaps in next life. ROFL
> 
> He wanted to express; get a louver ...


Can anyone kick out this man?

@popkorn

Do you think on this Part?


----------



## lightshark (Jan 27, 2006)

jetzt wird der auch noch frech hier...


----------



## sunnycoupe 1 (Jan 23, 2006)

lightshark said:


> jetzt wird der auch noch frech hier...


In english please... I dont understand.... :newbie:


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi Jan
Maybe you can ask here for that louver part
http://www.nissanmexico.org/forum
Peace


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

I had one of those on my 80 310 GX way back it def. made the car look better than the way it looked without it, Ok I found some, ( damn I'm good ! LOL)

http://spoilers4less.com/autolouvers7.html

just select either ABS or aluminum, than coupe or sedan

don't know if they are still available but you can ask them,

Good luck, I'll keep looking for other sources.


----------



## sunnycoupe 1 (Jan 23, 2006)

@ahardb0dy

Jo jo jo man you are very good!!!!!!!
Thank you very much!!!!!
You are the best man in the Forum. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

Okay,

Now how can we get that cool ZX/GTI rear spoiler????


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Red_Coupe said:


> Okay,
> 
> Now how can we get that cool ZX/GTI rear spoiler????


what spoiler is that? Maybe I can find it.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

ahardb0dy said:


> what spoiler is that? Maybe I can find it.












this is an b12 coupe RZ-1 same thing as a GTI/ZX


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Ok, I'm on it


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

See what u can dig up. I have a lead in the U.K. shippings is going to kill.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

is that wing similiar to the one that came on the 200SX?


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

200sx S-12? or 200sx sentra? I'm not too sure aboutthr S12.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

not sure the model of designation of the car, but I remember a friend had one it was an 80's model that had a spoiler that looked similiar to that one


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

ahardb0dy said:


> not sure the model of designation of the car, but I remember a friend had one it was an 80's model that had a spoiler that looked similiar to that one


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

I' wasn't saying it would fit, just asking if the 200sx style was similiar to the one you are looking for


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

yes close


----------



## sunnycoupe 1 (Jan 23, 2006)

Red_Coupe said:


> this is an b12 coupe RZ-1 same thing as a GTI/ZX


I had one of this in my Garage but it is in bad conditions.
Any Interressts?


----------



## lightshark (Jan 27, 2006)

The Spoiler used on the Sentra, as shown above, is made of rubber and the mounting without the original brackets damned complicated.
Even with used ones, mostly the metal inside has gone completely...
So you will have to glue it.


----------

